# terra cotta pots?



## skools717 (Mar 29, 2008)

i gave my friend the idea of using terra cotta pots in his tank

and i was wondering if it will be safe i dont want to kill his fish(2 green terrors) :fish:


----------



## Donfish (Dec 24, 2007)

Terra cotta pots have been a staple in fish tanks for years, probably since day one. Kribs especially like them for breeding. Of course you should use new ones and nothing painted or colored. No one can possibly say if any one pot can leech bad things if made from contaminated clay or has some additives, these days who knows. There is no guarantee but aquarists have been using them for years without problems.

If he decides to use them I would soak them first, I noticed some of the pots color water.


----------

